# Wheel arch plastic dressing



## MaddoxE92 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi peeps, iv been meaning to bring this up a while but after Iv cleaned my 3 series (black sapphire) the thing that stands out the most is the horrible grey plastic wheel arch linings, not always noticeable for most people. but what's the best dressing and protect to use, just ordered a sample pot of autoglanz trim reaper. I'm guessing nothing will last long in them area as that will get heavily soiled frequently 

What do you guys use??


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I really like Chemical Guys Bare Bones, just spray and walk away.


----------



## JoeP (May 24, 2013)

Have you thought about spraying a water based tyre dressing after each wash?

I took the wheels off my VW caddy cleaned and dressed all the arches using meguiars plastic trim restore and protect x2 coats and nano aqua wax over the top over the course of a day with good results.

Not quite as dull as they used to be several months down the line.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I know some people have really cleaned the arch liners up and used Carpro Dlux on them, which stands a chance of lasting a decent length of time, and would probably make keeping the arches clean easier.


----------



## MaddoxE92 (Mar 5, 2016)

Cheers guys for fast replys


----------



## Andre (Jan 14, 2016)

AS High Style , use a sponge or spray, leave an hour, wipe with microfibre


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Gtechniq C4 or CarPro D-Lux. :thumb:

Both will last many months even on an arch liner although prep, as ever, is all important to achieving durability in such places. 

Alan W


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Chem guys is ok but very greasy

Now running dlux


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I use AS Finish works well and looks good.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Get bigger wheels problem solved. 

Gonz.


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

I use AF dressle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Valet pro protectant neat. Don't need to do anything just spray


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I use meguiars endurance tyre gel on my tyres then on the plastic arch...leaves a nice finish

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Another vote for barebones. Had my 3.78 litres for 4 years +. Might not last as long as some but it's cheap as chips. Smells fantastic


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Finish does a great job :thumb:


----------



## MaddoxE92 (Mar 5, 2016)

Used autoglanz trim reaper in the end very impressed with the performance and look of the product up too now


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

AS finish or Highstyle for me


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

ffrs1444 said:


> AS finish or Highstyle for me


Same for me


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Kiashuma said:


> I use AS Finish works well and looks good.


Snap, brilliant stuff

Carl


----------

